# Any turboed 3.6 VR6 yet???



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

Just curious if anybody has turboed a 3.6 vr yet? or do they have a turbo kit for this motor yet or does everything have to be custom made since this motor is new. 
I think this motor has alot of potential NA and especially turboed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

this motor is too expensive. a new one from dealer is $17k
Whoever finds one to turbo is a lucky SOB.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_this motor is too expensive. a new one from dealer is $17k


Damn...









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Whoever finds one to turbo is a lucky SOB.

Im pretty sure there's a lucky SOB out there that have deep pockets to turbo one of these bad boyz... Prop's for the SOB that does it first! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have a customer looking to turbo his 3.6 Cayenne...


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

HGP in Germany (technical partner of HPA in Canada)
They ordered a number of 3.6l from the Touareg production (I think 10 or something), and are putting them in R32s. 620hp, 780Nm 
They swapped out the 3.2l because the larger capacity of the 3.6l allows high numbers without harming the low end power.
The website lists a single turbo kit for the Passat 3.6 under development.
http://www.hgp-turbo.de/index.html


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AuForm)*

Damn... it should be killa. I wonder how much psi they pushing to get 620hp never the less its still amazing, i think this 3.6 is capable of pushing 1000hp.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think any vr is capable of the 1khp...but ya 3.6 could spool gt45 quite well i bet.....


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (AuForm)*

Another thing about the HGP R36 BiTurbo I forgot to mention is that they changed the direct injection to regular injection. Because DI needs special fuel pumps and injectors, and they don't make them big enough for what HGP had in mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_Damn... it should be killa. I wonder how much psi they pushing to get 620hp never the less its still amazing, i think this 3.6 is capable of pushing 1000hp.

13-15psi to get the 600+nr
One funny thing is that the 2.8 and 3.2 is just as fast on the track as the 3.6 going from 62-125mph in their track test special


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One funny thing is that the 2.8 and 3.2 is just as fast on the track as the 3.6 going from 62-125mph in their track test special









Is it? im pretty sure they have to up the psi more than 13-15psi to get 600whp. just figure the 3.6 has a better flowing head than a 2.8, but you can enlighten me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_
Is it? im pretty sure they have to up the psi more than 13-15psi to get 600whp. just figure the 3.6 has a better flowing head than a 2.8, but you can enlighten me.









base hp is easy to double with 14psi of boost.
head flows good and with twice the pressure it flow tice as much on intakeside.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Still keeping that VR5 or will you be one of the first to turbo a 3.6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_Still keeping that VR5 or will you be one of the first to turbo a 3.6?









first home made ?
There are ~ dossen 3,6T sold in germany already

No need for more power yet








Going for 700 in 2009 still on oem ecu and 2.3L


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
first home made ?
There are ~ dossen 3,6T sold in germany already 

Any pics or vids???

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Going for 700 in 2009 still on oem ecu and 2.3L









Intresting... would like to see this details PLSSSSS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_
Any pics or vids???

Intresting... would like to see this details PLSSSSS!










Not so many details.
Ill just switch turo and its done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are some rothe and hgp units out there .
Dont have any links


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not so many details.
Ill just switch turo and its done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Eh... I'll Let it slide for now but, I think I can't wait for 09 IM'ed me when u ready! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*

Where the GTI? Holding out huh?








carry on........


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

The Beast is still full operational mode, just exercising my options.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (#1 S T U N N A)*

There is a twin turbo in a corrado over on GTI club.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Taa Daaaa
Big turbo build


----------



## zerozero86 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Any turboed 3.6 VR6 yet??? (#1 S T U N N A)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOhO7xmjPME
right here.
motoso.de


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rOhO7xmjPME
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo9reosjxk4
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6GuNFCQ06gc
http://uk.youtube.com/user/motoso


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rgh5av-PqHw
Engine bay pic 
http://images.motoso.de//blog/...8.jpg


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

Found this, it says it has a 6 speed 4 motion gearbox and a GT42R turbo. 
http://kuehnel-concepts.de/joo...r.jpg
http://www.motoblog.de/MotoBlo...yHead


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.motoso.de/Motozone/....html
http://forum.bad-boys-luebeck....t=443
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...34206
http://www.golf-dreams.de/tref...x.php


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

the head in this mk1 is not a r36 head..it is a old mk4 r32 head..is it only the bottom end ho is r36..???


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:13 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

R32 head will not fit on a 3.6 bottom end.....completely different water/oil ways etc to fit the FSI injectors in


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Slapbladder)*

Maybe a 3.2L FSI (10.6* VR6) head on the 3.6L block (also 10.6) Or just an R motor punched to 3.6?


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

that would be pointless....the 3.6 head has much bigger ports....


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Slapbladder)*

Do i know exactly what he did? No, but the fact of the matter is that he is running a 3.2L head. Unless he swapped out a 3.2L valve cover for the 3.6 one.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

you can not swap the old valve cover on the new head.. on youtube you can see the parts and the head is a old r32 head.. new r32 and r36 head is the same,also the cover.. and the old r32 can not be overbored to 89mm..if it is a r36 bottom and a old r32head there is a lot of work to block of a lot of oil lines ect..


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

wait...the 3.2and 3.6 heads are the same?








i remember the ports on the 3.6 being gargantuan


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

only on the new 3,6-3,2 both fsi 10,6* i dont know if it is only in the european models we have that type r32,but the head on the mk1 is the old r32 non fsi head.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_only on the new 3,6-3,2 both fsi 10,6* i dont know if it is only in the european models we have that type r32,but the head on the mk1 is the old r32 non fsi head.

Sooooo what are you saying? That the old R32 head was somehow mated to the R36 block? And that they went through the trouble of matching up the gallys between head/ block somehow?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i dont know..that my question..







thats the only way to go 3,6 with the old head. you can not overbore the old r32 to 89mm. or maybe it have nothing to do with a r36 at all...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

VR6-GT42R is actually right on this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:31 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

What if they played with the stroke + bore? Possible?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

no...


----------



## SilverTrek12v (Dec 28, 2005)

The Motoso golf doesn't apear to be using the vvt!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (G_V_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G_V_K* »_









http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rOhO7xmjPME
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo9reosjxk4
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6GuNFCQ06gc
http://uk.youtube.com/user/motoso


Damn... this rabbit sounds raw as f_uck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*

That is a bad bunny right there.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Anyone know if a 3.6 intake manifold would fit on a R32 head?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (08CandyWhite)*

No it wont.


----------



## GLi_1.8Turbo (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Any turboed 3.6 VR6 yet??? (#1 S T U N N A)*

do a search, on "r36 turbo". 
there is a build thread on a kid throwing a 45r onto an r36, expecting a safe 1200bhp, and more if he turns up the bar's/psi's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Any turboed 3.6 VR6 yet??? (GLi_1.8Turbo)*

Dream on..


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Any turboed 3.6 VR6 yet??? (GLi_1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi_1.8Turbo* »_do a search, on "r36 turbo". 
there is a build thread on a kid throwing a 45r onto an r36, expecting a safe 1200bhp, and more if he turns up the bar's/psi's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea... and he's a post above me ^^^^ goes by the name VR6-GT42RS


----------

